# S&W Walther P22 Cleaning Issue & Bore Question



## McFly (May 27, 2006)

Does anyone know if the Walther P22 has a steel barrel?

When cleaning a bore, if the brush (from a gun cleaning kit) was inserted w/out oil will the bore be damaged?

It's a very rough brush and it appears abraisive to the bore. No metal flakes and such, but just seemed to be abraisive, and seems to have cause maybe very very light scratch marks inside the barrel..

Any tips or ideas on these points?


----------

